

Ask HN: Is preparing for the slashdot effect even necessary? - ElongatedTowel

I&#x27;m writing on some articles I wanted to publish on a blog. Additionaly that site will act as my portfolio. Nothing fancy, a lot of those are out there and a lot of those never get many hits.<p>I often come across blogs with interesting articles linked here, on reddit or similar. By the time I try to visit them they are often overloaded and I can&#x27;t help myself and think &quot;It can&#x27;t be that hard...&quot;.<p>I have a small vps (the $5 digital ocean one) which isn&#x27;t doing much most of the time. It handles mail, sometimes runs my code and I thought about setting up a teamspeak server. Because the blog will be static anyway my inital choice was S3, but having trouble getting a credit card and the only other option beeing to get a prepaid card I wondered if it&#x27;s worth the hazzle. And hosting analytics or even a non-static site would be possible with no additional cost if I chose to use the vps instead.<p>I assume such a machine can&#x27;t handle more than 1000 requests per second (or probably a quarter of that with heavy frameworks), but that&#x27;s still such a large number.<p>I wonder if that is enough to &quot;stay alive&quot; even if someone decided to find one of my articles to be worthy of HN&#x2F;reddit&#x2F;e.g.
======
czbond
Unless this is a purely intellectual excercise, since there is no money at
stake here - I wouldn't waste time on it. If you get slashdotted, use it as a
badge of honor, and then build infra if it happens often. Just my 2 cents.

------
mooze
Since your blog is mostly static you could switch to CloudFlare's DNS - very
easy to set up plus they serve cached content when your servers are down.

